# Re-lacquering panels



## Kaz (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello, but of an introduction to my problem

I recently purchased a run around which is a white Ford Galaxy, it was a bit of a bargain and has been used as a motorsport 'ambulance', so the sides we're stickered up with red and yellow square batton marking.

So we've removed the stickers, knowing full well it could damage the paint underneath, and of course it has, the lacquer has been pulled off in patches with the stickers.

Now I'm not really bothered about it being perfect, it's purely a workhorse we bought for carting around our mountain bikes, but we do need to re-lacquer the necessary bits for protection.

My question is, can the lacquer be blended into the rest of the panel? No base coat has been damaged, so I'm hoping with a bit of patience it can be sorted.

I've bought some Upol 1k lacquer, hoping to give it a go this weekend, so hints and tips appreciated! Thanks


----------



## rob s (Mar 24, 2007)

Watching with interest as I'm repairing a bonnet at the moment.......


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Kaz said:


> Hello, but of an introduction to my problem
> 
> I recently purchased a run around which is a white Ford Galaxy, it was a bit of a bargain and has been used as a motorsport 'ambulance', so the sides we're stickered up with red and yellow square batton marking.
> 
> ...


Are you 100% sure the lacquer has come off, sometimes the glue residue is left behind giving it that look... Wash the side of the van with Tar & Glue remover first.... A bit of cutting polish on a cloth in the same area will tell you if its lacquered, how old is said Galaxy?


----------



## Kaz (Apr 19, 2006)

123quackers said:


> Are you 100% sure the lacquer has come off, sometimes the glue residue is left behind giving it that look... Wash the side of the van with Tar & Glue remover first.... A bit of cutting polish on a cloth in the same area will tell you if its lacquered, how old is said Galaxy?


100%, it's pretty obvious, most of it has come off with a square edge that you can feel. The sides were cleaned with Tardis and all the glue has been removed.

It's a 2000 later shape, pic before the stickers were removed.










Not had a chance to have a go with it yet, will try later this week.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Kaz said:


> 100%, it's pretty obvious, most of it has come off with a square edge that you can feel. The sides were cleaned with Tardis and all the glue has been removed.
> 
> It's a 2000 later shape, pic before the stickers were removed.
> 
> ...


Yes, it can be blended in if you have a spray gun and compressor for using a fade out thinner after lacquering the area... If you are going for the aerosol tins then would be just as simple to 1200 the whole panel and get a nice even couple of coats on... You can always 2500 wet sand and polish after if its a orange peel...

Might be worth checking out a local bodyshop just for a cost idea...

Hope its helps..Good luck and post some pic's when done :thumb:


----------



## Kaz (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks, I have ordered some Upol 1k lacquer to give this a go. Popped down to my bodyshop and he wants £100 a panel, and there's 6 of them to do, so that's not a goer unfortunately.

Think I'm going to start by 1200 wet sanding a whole panel, and trying edge to edge, before I give the more complicated panels a try, as they'll need blending, otherwise it's going to cost a fortune in lacquer.

For the panels that are being blended, is it worth 2500 wet sanding the whole panel after? To be honest, the car has been car washed with brushes (not my doing!) and the whole thing needs a machine polish anyway.


----------

